
Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We’ve terminated this account - ryanmccullagh
https://twitter.com/Mailchimp/status/1217073200414306304
======
miles
Earlier today:

Mailchimp has terminated Stefan Molyneux’s account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22048173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22048173)

Another sudden termination from 2018:

MailChimp deleted my account with no warning
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18715866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18715866)

------
Torgo
The bottom line is that whether or not Molyneux is any of the things he was
accused of, kicking him off the service is a PR win for MailChimp. I don't
think this disconnect between facts and accusations before punishing is a good
thing, but the majority of people clearly don't care.

------
core-questions
So Molyneux, who is a libertarian and hardly a "white nationalist", can't even
have access to email services where he was utilizing his right to free speech
to send mail to subscribers? People who _voluntarily_ signed up to get this
communication?

This is asinine and just a further erosion of our rights in the name of
"keeping us safe" from people instead of engaging with their complaints. I'm
sure this will never bubble over into real problems in the world.

~~~
TheRealSteel
How does his right to free speech require Mailchimp to participate in
broadcasting it?

~~~
core-questions
It's easy to not see the forest for the trees on this one. When someone gets
locked out of public discourse at every door (sometimes literally, as was the
case when he was unable to speak for the UBC Free Speech Club some time ago
due to threats of violence), what is to be done?

Deplatforming is the visible evidence of what one might call the starts of
_totalitarian neoliberalism_, since it's not actually reasonable to call this
radical left or right wing behaviour. This is the elevation of corporations to
be the arbiters of our rights because they've put themselves into niche or
bottleneck positions where they can control the flow of information. I respect
the service that a good mail provider does, but that doesn't mean they should
be able to use their business as a gatekeeping mechanism to restrict public
discourse - _especially_ in the case where it's not going to anyone that
doesn't want to see it.

If you find yourself on the side that's arguing in favour of deplatforming and
of removing people's right to free expression, you're literally on-side with
exactly the sort of evil that every fine 20th century work of speculative
fiction decried. Being okay with this is far worse than anything Molyneux
says, but then, it's not like you'll actually have listened to any of that.

~~~
iron0013
Has anyone prevented him from standing on a soapbox in the park? If not, then
he still has a perfectly available avenue for his hate speech

~~~
core-questions
It's not hate speech. In Canada, there is actually a definition of hate
speech, and it has to be something a reasonable person would consider to be an
incitement to violence. Nothing he says would count as that. In America, there
is actually no such thing as "hate speech" \- free speech is absolute. So
either way, there's no reason he should not be able to speak in a normal
venue.

We've found that standing on a soapbox in the park doesn't go so well either,
as Antifa protests can cause violent conflict (virtually always started by the
Antifa side). Ironic.

------
iron0013
Dupe.

